# Rogers iPhone Ad



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Someone sent me this.. I'm taking it with a grain of salt but who knows..

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5132/58054709nx6.jpg


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

who sent you that?

do you know how easy it is to do that?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I got this e-mail today. It looks legit:



> Goodday sir. My name is Mohinder Sarash, and I write to you from my home country of Nigeria. I currently have access to an account of $10,000,000, and also know of plans to bring the iPhone to Canada. I would like to dispatch upon you details of the Canadian iPhone and a transfer gratuity to assist me in moving my funds out of Nigeria. Please respond soon, as the release date of the iPhone is near.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> I got this e-mail today. It looks legit:


*NICE*


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Well at least the fake ads are starting to look better. :lmao:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> I got this e-mail today. It looks legit:


You gonna do it? How much of that money is he going to give you?? Looks like a great deal IMO... plus you can help get the iPhone to Canada!! Pretty awesome. :clap:

Better hurry though, because it looks like Rogers is announcing it for Dec. 7th...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> I got this e-mail today. It looks legit:
> 
> 
> > I got this e-mail today. It looks legit:
> ...


Did he also offer insight into mysterious powers you have recently come into?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Did he also offer insight into mysterious powers you have recently come into?


He did, later in the email. He told me if I spread the word of the imminent release of the iPhone, I would be a Hero.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

G42G6 said:


> Someone sent me this.. I'm taking it with a grain of salt but who knows..
> 
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5132/58054709nx6.jpg


I'm afraid a grain isn't enough, here you go....


----------

